
Show HN: Generate minimaps of your code - Ivoah
https://github.com/Ivoah/minimap
======
jasonm23
While I'm sure there's not much practical benefit to this, I am glad this
exists.

Finally I can make my callback pyramid of doom t-shirt, generated from an
actual pyramid of doom.

Nice work.

------
HenriNext
Minimaps make sense as a navigational aid in editors and IDEs, but what is the
use case for command line tool that creates static minimap picture?

~~~
imglorp
An editor or IDE could shell out to an arbitrary minimap generator instead of
incorporating it inside. Composition of small components, each doing one thing
well.

~~~
HenriNext
This is a command line tool, not a library. It's not feasible to spawn python
process 30+ times per second (during scrolling).

~~~
imglorp
How about once to make a long bitmap image and then the IDE scrolls around in
the image?

~~~
Ivoah
It would still have to regenerate the image every time you type something.

~~~
fiatjaf
Because you're crazy and is not debouncing?

------
majewsky
Free project idea: Upon reading the title, I imagined something that generates
a minimap for the whole project, and files are laid out on the map according
to how they relate to each other (the more tightly bound, the closer), so, for
example, you could look at the "You are here" marker and see how far away from
certain subsystems the current file is.

~~~
fiatjaf
See [https://github.com/fiatjaf/node-dependencies-
view](https://github.com/fiatjaf/node-dependencies-view)

------
donatj
Might want some -more- info in the README, as well as a license.

~~~
Ivoah
Just fleshed out the README a little, writing isn't one of my strong points.

Edit: just added a license too.

------
amelius
What am I looking at?

~~~
donarb
It's a condensed version of your code using color blocks instead of text.

The Sublime text editor used a similar view along the right side of the
editor. You can use it to quickly navigate to a section of code without having
to read each line.

~~~
Ivoah
I was inspired to make this by the minimap package for Atom, which is a copy
of Sublime's behavior.

